# Ashridge Golf Club - 5th July 2022



## Grizzly (Feb 8, 2022)

OK, following on from my previous thread, and with some considerable trepidation I'm going to take the plunge and put this out for comment - appreciate it is not cheap, and a relatively quick turnaround, given deposits will be needed as soon as it is clear whether this has legs.

The course is set in lovely countryside just outside Berkhamsted, and ranks in the 70s or 80s of every Top 100 in England list I can find.  On the day in question - at the height of Summer - we would have 24 slots starting from the 0900 tee time, with bacon rolls and coffees beforehand and a three course meal served afterward (lunch and socialising being just as important as hitting little white balls!) at £115 per head, so £120 to allow for a small prize fund.  I'd be asking for a £20 deposit once we are at the stage of confirming the booking.

If people are travelling from afar, I'm happy to look for a second course for the day before in the area, or to host a small group at my club in West London.

Any interest?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2022)

Live just down the road 

It’s a lovely place to play golf , it’s in a stunning setting and surrounded by deer 

Course is very fair for a meet and the food is very nice 

So yep I’ll be interested


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

I like Ashridge, cracking carvery too if thats what youre getting for lunch


----------



## evemccc (Feb 8, 2022)

Very nice course in a beautiful, peaceful, setting…I saw plenty of deer running across the 2nd fairway when I played it two years ago

The clubhouse is fantastic and I’m sure you’ll have a great day. 

One thing to be aware of, it’s White socks only, or v long socks, if you’re wearing shorts — the starter is keen on this!

It was £80 in 2020 for Society day…’inflation’ eh 🤪😫


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 8, 2022)

Inflation has indeed hammered such things. Wish I could solve that one but... 🙄


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2022)

I’d be up for that , subject to being able to book the day off.
😎


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2022)

A definite maybe here....


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Live just down the road 

It’s a lovely place to play golf , it’s in a stunning setting and surrounded by deer 

Course is very fair for a meet and the food is very nice 

So yep I’ll be interested
		
Click to expand...

We can all crash at yours then Phil


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

I could be tempted


----------



## Cake (Feb 8, 2022)

Yep, up for this


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			I like Ashridge, cracking carvery too if thats what youre getting for lunch 

Click to expand...

The treacle sponge was exemplary


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 9, 2022)

Pencil me in for this one please. Can't confirm just yet though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2022)

Unfortunately I cant take that day off work
The 2 people that can cover my job are already off


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Unfortunately I cant take that day off work
The 2 people that can cover my job are already off 

Click to expand...

Surely there are more than two people that can make the tea ?


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm in mate. Always wanted to play Ashridge and not too far for me.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 15, 2022)

OK, probably needs to get actual numbers. Names below if you are in (and happy to cover deposit this month) please:

1. Grizzly


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2022)

1. Grizzly
2. PaddyC


----------



## Cake (Feb 15, 2022)

1. Grizzly
2. PaddyC
3. Cake


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

1. Grizzly
2. PaddyC
3. Cake
4. Liverpoolphil


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2022)

51. Grizzly
2. PaddyC
3. Cake
4. Liverpoolphil
5. PieMan


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 22, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Pencil me in for this one please. Can't confirm just yet though.
		
Click to expand...

I knew something was off. At a concert that day, have to give this one a miss I'm affraid.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 18, 2022)

Guys this proposed mini meet has gone quiet. Is it still happening?


----------

